# Newbie needing help



## abreen (Aug 18, 2014)

hello, this is my first post and i am new to the AV game. I spent alot of time working on cars in my shop and would like to set up the tv i have out there with surround sound and LD player.
This is what i have:
TV (old): AV in, AV out, cable, and audio connections
Reciever: JBL JSR-400
LD: Pioneer CLD-s201
direct tv dvr

I need to know the best a most efficent way to tie all of these together so i can listen to tv and LD player through the surround sound. Probably simple for most of you but the tv is big and heavy and up high so the less amount of time i have to be behind it the better. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi abreen, welcome to HTS.
Normally, you would connect the audio and video outputs of the LD and DirecTV box to the receiver, then connect the video out of the receiver to the TV. That is, surround sound is produced by the receiver, picture by TV (unless you want the TV to have sound as well).
The possible problem(s) I see, is the old JBL (based on Google Images search) might have only one video input (not two, for LD and DTV). It's video output is a single composite rca (yellow). Does your TVs "AV input" have a single yellow rca "video in" jack?

cheers


----------



## abreen (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello,

the tv has a yellow,red,white "in" connection and a yello,red,white "out" connection aswell as an odd looking plug in for what is labeled "audio" might just be another option to add an audio. My only issue that i can think of is the tv only has one input. so does the reciever control what device is being sent to the television?? thanks so much for your help.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

abreen said:


> the tv has a *yellow*,red,white "in" connection...


Ok, connect a single RCA cord from that yellow "in" on TV, to your JBL "Monitor out" yellow jack above.
From your LD and DTV, connect the yellow (video), red (R audio), white (L audio) outputs, to the yellow, red, white inputs on the JBL. There is one on the front panel to the left and on the rear, shown above, as "VCR 1 In" (arranged vertically).



abreen said:


> So does the reciever control what device is being sent to the television?? thanks so much for your help.


Yes, exactly. Now when you switch the JBL to "VCR 1", it will show that video/sound. Same for the front panel input "VCR 2", whichever you connect to it. You're welcome.

cheers,


----------



## abreen (Aug 18, 2014)

Awesome it worked! thanks so much.


----------

